# le preneur comme le redevable



## ganesa2242

Bonjour,

comment traduiriez-vous cela :
"...et de l’article 283 alinéa 2 du CGI qui désigne le preneur comme le redevable".

Il s'agit d'une exonération de TVA. Le preneur est le client mais je ne trouve pas comment traduire redevable dans ce contexte.

Grazie per l'aiuto.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Ganesa2242, 

Ti posso solo indicare il significato in francese, casomai non l'avessi trovato :
*II. −* _Subst._ Celui, celle qui est assujetti(e) à une redevance. Synon. _imposable_. _Les redevables de l'impôt direct_. _Le nombre des redevables est un indice fiscal ou comptable, intermédiaire entre le nombre d'entreprises et le nombre d'établissements_ (Romeuf t. 2 1958).
Tratto da : http://forum.wordreference.com/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=1955596​


----------



## ganesa2242

Ciao Matoupaschat (mi piace da morire questo nome),

Merci beaucoup. Le sens français, je l'avais (je suis de langue maternelle française).

Au final, j'ai traduit par : "il cliente come il debitore". Je pense respecter le sens.


----------



## Corsicum

Je ne sais pas du tout, mais ici il y a de plusieurs exemples dont deux :
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/RECH_mot.do
_« les redevables directs ou indirects = i soggetti direttamente o indirettamente obbligati al pagamento »_
_http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?mode=dbl&lang=fr&lng1=fr,it&lng2=bg,cs,da,de,el,en,es,et,fi,fr,hu,it,lt,lv,mt,nl,pl,pt,ro,sk,sl,sv,&val=524933:cs&page=1&hwords=comme+le+redevable%7E_
_« a été désigné comme redevable de la taxe = sia stato designato come debitore dell’imposta »_
_http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...l=511646:cs&page=1&hwords=comme+le+redevable~_


----------



## ganesa2242

Merci Corsicum! Le deuxième exemple correspond parfaitement à ce que je recherchais. 

Merci beaucoup.


----------

